# Yard Sale Finds: Back to Basics and The Practical Woodworker



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I totally scored a couple a great books today at a yard sale.

The first one is a pristine copy of the Reader's Digest book, 'Back to Basics' for $1.00! I've only thumbed through it but it seems like a great all around primer for homesteading. If you don't already have a copy, you might want to get one.

Back to Basics: Editors of Reader's Digest: 9780895770868: Amazon.com: Books

Also scored 'The Practical Woodworker' for $0.50. It's covers basic woodworking and has plans for tons of basic furniture projects using hand tools.

The Practical Woodworker: Bernard E. Jones: 9780898151060: Amazon.com: Books

Man, I love yard sales!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good finds, I like garage/yard sales


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Great finds. I have the back to basics....


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

Great finds!! I love going to garage/yard sales when I see them. I love collecting older items that I know are made very well. None of this China crap. Keep up the good finds!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The yard sales have dwindled since Labor Day.


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

That they have I find one or two here and there but that is about it.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm bumming it's over here in Maine too.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Yard/Garage sales always dwindle over the winter... but if you see one... hit it. Most people sell off camping gear over the winter when they no longer see it's "value". And a lot of people sell off better items right before Christmas to get a little cash to help with Christmas costs. I've also found that around Feb is a good time to watch the local paper to buy ATVs, Snowmobiles, pop-ups, etc. A lot of people overspend for Christmas and the bills start to hit in Jan and Feb and people are often forced to sell the bigger toys they don't use as often.


----------

